# My daughter`s first deer, lit bit long but worth it



## bandit (Oct 3, 2007)

I know alot of yall dont know me but have been on this site for a couple of years. I dont post alot but really wanted to share this. My 15 year old daughter killed her first deer Thanksgiving weekend in Blackwater. I had put up a 2 man latter stand on Friday and her and my son rode around all day. Sat. we get up and head that way, boy she is excited. Two years ago she missed her first deer and last year we couldnt do anything to put her on one. All the while my son killed his first doe and missed a spike. Anyway, we get in the stand and at about 7 a cowhorn comes walking our way. She gets ready and he is going between trees. Finaly he gives her a shot and swing and a miss. He gets out of there like his but is on fire. I lok at her and she just has that look like I`m never going to hit one. We talk about it a little while and I tell her how many I have missed and wow its alot(lol). So we sit until about 9 seeing 7 does and yearls. Get down and grab lunch and go back to the stand about 230. At 3 a 5 point is walking at a little over 200yds and she wont take the shot says it is to far and she dont think she can hit it. I tried several times before she says you shoot it. Well I try again and she says please I dont want to shoot it that far. Well I was able to kill him and told we would stay until dark. Well about 30 mins. before dark a pack of dogs are coming our way and I tell her to get ready. Out pops another cowhorn running wide open. I satnd and yell and scream and he stops but right behind a tree, then turns and runs away from us. I tell her to shoot him in the but that I have seen plenty killed that way and wham she shoots. He buckle real bad and I know she hit him good. The dogs stay on him and bay him up.The owers of the dogs come looking and I yell to tell them the story and wow the reaction I got. They took off running to get the deer for us. We had to really run to keep up with them. We found him and they were high fiving her and telling her great job, then looked at me and said lets get this out of here, and proceeding in helping drag it out. Wow what a bunch of great guys. They did noy know either of us but by the time we got to the truck we had made some new very good frieds.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

poor bambi's.. did that man really have to be in the pic???


----------



## bandit (Oct 3, 2007)

funny man Bill. Them Bambi sure do taste good though


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

is the shooting of does illegal where you are? i just dont understand passing up 7 does to shoot an immature buck; 2 of them at that

the ol' shot thru the ass has got to be a horrible way to die. i let an 8 walk several years ago because i was stalking him eastward along a firelane, and that was the only shot it presented me, and wasn't confident about my bullet doing enough damage.


----------



## bandit (Oct 3, 2007)

Cant shoot does in Blackwater unless during early bow season. Blackwater has no deer managment. Horns 5 inch above the hair line is legal, and hell for her first I really didnt care.


----------



## SPACE (Oct 1, 2007)

Great response bandit. Congrats to you and your daughter on the bucks . We need all the youth involvment in hunting to keep it going for the future.


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

hey blue dumbass, sit on the food plots your daddy bought you and kill what ever you want. but dont preach to a kid hunting on public land about what they kill. i would bet 90 persent of the hunters on this forum are killing deer like the ones in those pictures. and for the trophy hunters to each his own. hey fat boy what about some love for the guide or at least the guy with the cart. bryen


----------



## bandit (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry Bryen forgot to menton you put us in that spot and came and got the deer toward the end of the drag, but the dog hunters stole the show with how cool they were to Lauren. I`m glad to know that there are people out there that are truly just excited to see a girl kill her first deer. I know not a world class buck in some eyes but hell to me it is and will be a wall hanger. I know for damn sure it is to Lauren. Alot of girls will have nothing to do with hunting and mine begs to go, so I`m blessed to have that. between her and Dalton(my son) they fight to see who goes next.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I still say Poor Bambi.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bill's Boy (12/10/2007)*hey blue dumbass, sit on the food plots your daddy bought you and kill what ever you want. but dont preach to a kid hunting on public land about what they kill.


cant say you're gonna get real far on this website talking to ANYONE like that, especially with a whopping THREE posts.

first of all, it's blue hoo, not blue dumbass. learn to read. secondly, i never said anything negative to the grown man (not kid) about his deer. look up the definition of immature (Main Entry: <B minmax_bound="true">im·ma·ture[/B]<BR minmax_bound="true">Pronunciation: <TT minmax_bound="true">"im-&-'tu(&)r <I minmax_bound="true">also[/I] -'chu(&)r</TT><BR minmax_bound="true">Function: <I minmax_bound="true">adjective[/I]<BR minmax_bound="true"><B minmax_bound="true">:[/B] lacking complete growth, differentiation, or development)

and you will find that i am simply alluding to the fact that that deer is young, and has not reached its genetic and physical maturity. nowhere did i say "look at that small ass deer you shot; you're an idiot" or anything along those lines.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to your gurl fer her 1st!!! Can't wait till doe days so my baby gurl can get hers....:clap


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Bandit, congrats on both of the deer, especially for your daughter! I am glad that the dog hunters helped ya'll w/ finding her deer. Don't let some of the others on here get you rattled, regardless of how many posts you have here.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap On your girls first!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrat's to both of you!!!!!You are truly blessed to have a daughter that wants to go with dad hunting!!!!:bowdown....I would love my daughter to hunt with me....gotta love that blood on her face!!!!Your a very lucky man!!!!:clap:toast


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/10/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Bill's Boy (12/10/2007)*hey blue dumbass, sit on the food plots your daddy bought you and kill what ever you want. but dont preach to a kid hunting on public land about what they kill.
> ...


:bowdown great response woody, Seriously Bill's boy, I read the thread in its order and didn't see anything offensive to the man or his daughter. He simply asked a question about shooting does. I didn't know the answer. For people who don't hunt that area, we don't know the land or what if any management there is. I am sure that Woody is just as happy as anyone about the young lady killing her first deer. But you my friend need to chill out

Congrats on her first deer. That is a memory that will last a lifetime. :clap


----------



## David (Nov 26, 2007)

yea old blue i dont think u would last that long on here the way u talk about every bodys deer but we never hear anything about u shooting deer all we see is ur wave riding if u want so waves go and fish not hunt dummy:moon


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

It seems like every time Bluehoo you post anything it sounds condescending or criticizingremarks, that 5 pt any person in blackwater woulda shot. if you get to even see abuck in blackwater or any public land you take it. Way to go on the deer and the opportunity to get a kid (daughter nonetheless) to share a great hunt with!!!:clap


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

Shooting one in the butt is risky business(especially for a first time shooter), butttt glad to hear that you recovered the deer. Good on the fellas that helped you out. It is always fun when a bunch of strangers pull together and it ends up good. Congrats on the deer. Your just lucky to have a girl that wants to get out there!!


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

First off: Congratulations to your daughter on her first kill, it's great to see young people, especially young women taking an interest in Nature. If everybody had a passion for hunting our, land resources would be in a much more stabilized state!



Well it seems to me that if bucks are so rare then you need to quit shooting the immature ones and let them grow.



God put us on this Earth to live in harmony with it, not to dominate it. As long as hunters do their part with the conservation of the land and the species then they have the right to take them. It's our naturaul humanistic greed that leads to situations like passing up 7 does to take a small juvenile male. I farmer doesn't just harvest..he plows, plants, waters, fertilizes and then after all of that his hard works yields a crop for him to take.



Also, I would like to see more people pass up on a trophy for fear of crippling the animal. That to me shows an understanding of the FACT that the deer is not so substandard as to risk mortally wounding the animal for that ounce of chance that you may find him dead hours later and have yourself one hell of a trophy:banghead:banghead





thanks,

CurtyV


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats,

Thanks for sharing the pics..Your daughter's smile tells it all.Enjoy the venison,

Merry Christmas,

Chuck7

:clap


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

CONGRATS to you & your daughter, there's nothing like hunting with your children, give her another HIGH 5 from us. I will let Kids shoot what they want & normally they will want to shoot bigger next time, we need more dads like you, keep them in woods ( hunting ) anytime they want go. We want to see more before the end of the season.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/10/2007)*is the shooting of does illegal where you are? i just dont understand passing up 7 does to shoot an immature buck; 2 of them at that
> 
> the ol' shot thru the ass has got to be a horrible way to die. i let an 8 walk several years ago because i was stalking him eastward along a firelane, and that was the only shot it presented me, and wasn't confident about my bullet doing enough damage.


Only you could post some condescending remark on a thread about someoneschild killing her first (totally LEGAL) buck.Let us know when you get your own show on ESPN. sheesh. How about JUST once you quit preaching and just offer up an old "atta boy". You're obviously on here to convince 75 strangers you are the best Hunter/Fisherman inFL. You make this forum painful for alot of people to read.

Congrats to your daughter on her first deer, Bandit! Can't waitto take my nephews/neices and kids in the woods.

I gut shot a button buck as my first deer and while that may not be up to BH's standards, I cherish that memeory deeply.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to your daughter and you as a proud dad - thanks for sharing!


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Lauren on your first deer and to you too Proud Dad Brad!!!!!:clap


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

well i only have 3 posts on the new forum but i joined chris's forum when he started it back before blue hoo had ever heard of it. and back when you could post a report on the forum without tree huggers and trophy hunters telling you what you did wrong. remember when there where guides on here and the average joe andeveryone got along. there are some guys that hunt some great land that kill some great bucks on here that never talk down to the average hunter. and i love to here their reports and see their pictures. as for public land there are some great mature bucks out there because i have killed some but that deer was legal and it aws her first so congrats.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

i totally agree. If you are hunting public land there is no way in the world that you can manage it without the state doing something to impose laws. but heck I didn't know you couldn't shoot does on public land.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/10/2007)*is the shooting of does illegal where you are? i just dont understand passing up 7 does to shoot an immature buck; 2 of them at that
> 
> 
> 
> the ol' shot thru the ass has got to be a horrible way to die. i let an 8 walk several years ago because i was stalking him eastward along a firelane, and that was the only shot it presented me, and wasn't confident about my bullet doing enough damage.




I try to stay otut of the fights and probably should in this one as well, but:

Where's the condemnation in this quote? First he asked about the legality of does then simply expressed his opinion of what he would have done.

I can't say he's wrong. What IS the difference in a good sized doe and an immature buck? Meatwise or experiencewise, a first kill is a first kill.

The second part was a simple statement of an experience he had once upon a time. 

Sure, Woody has more chances at better deer than most but those are the cards he was dealt. Good for him.

Bandit, I applaud you for getting your kids out there, you get a big hell yeah from me.

And now, back to your regularly scheduled bitchfest.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Its not condemnation, its condescending. You got a guy who just had his daughter kill her first deer and BH has to chime in about mis-management? I think, and obviously others agree, it's unneccessary. Some who grow up in shooting houses on private landdon't realize you can't manage public land with a 5" spike rule, and a celebratory thread isn't the place to bring it up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go JoeZ:bowdown

If any of ya'll want to gripe and moan about not seeing bucks on public lands, direct the attention to FWC...Everyone knows Florida has NO game management and if we did public lands would be better to hunt...I hunt private lands and try to let small bucks pass but in the back of my mind I know the folks hunting the properties bordering me are gonna kill anything. So there is no incentive to let 1 walk.

Congrats on your gurls 1st deer again and I showed my daughter your post and am still trying to get her to go w/ me...might get her to this weekend fer the slaughter:clap:letsdrink


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Job. Congradulations to You both. :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bandityou both should be proud. Congrats to both of you...


----------



## Sandys Toy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hate to say it ..BH's postsure seemed to have a negative/condescending tone to it to me.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *CurtyV22 (12/11/2007)*
> 
> Well it seems to me that if bucks are so rare then you need to quit shooting the immature ones and let them grow. It's our naturaul humanistic greed that leads to situations like passing up 7 does to take a small juvenile male. I farmer doesn't just harvest..he plows, plants, waters, fertilizes and then after all of that his hard works yields a crop for him to take.
> 
> Also, I would like to see more people pass up on a trophy for fear of crippling the animal. That to me shows an understanding of the FACT that the deer is not so substandard as to risk mortally wounding the animal for that ounce of chance that you may find him dead hours later and have yourself one hell of a trophy:banghead:banghead


Excellent comment about the farmer thing. That is how I feel about the management of my deer. They are a complete crop in my eyes and I nearly control EVERYTHING that is deer at my place, save for genetics, but that doesn't seem to be a problem. Not that I said ANYTHING about management on any of my previous posts to this thread. I don't hunt public land often but even if I made a habit out of it, I am a meat hunter, which means I shoot a mess of does, and only does. If I am lucky enough to be armed when a monster walks out, ya he's probably gonna die. But in my effort of also looking out for others, especially younger generations, I choose to discipline my trigger finger in hopes that someone else will start seeing both greater numbers of deer and bigger bucks. If everyone who had my attitude towards selective buck harvest, all you hunters who frequent public land would really start seeing some great bucks, and in good numbers. But obviously I can't convert everyone. But in reality, a revolution starts with one. Regarding the shot placement, that is one I would not have taken. Whether or not I am shooting my .243 or a .300 mag, I would not risk a shot like that solely because it's probably not gonna be the last time I ever hunt, and I hate not being able to find a deer and knowing that it's either being consumed by predators (aka NOT humans) or walking around in severe pain and distress.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Here we go again. <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl22_lblFullMessage>*<U>Lesson 1</U>**in Debating make your point the 1st time. Recovery shows weakness in knowledge of subjectin debate. Saw this somewhere on this forum. If the shoe fits...*


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bandit (12/10/2007)*I know alot of yall dont know me but have been on this site for a couple of years. I dont post alot but really wanted to share this. My 15 year old daughter killed her first deer Thanksgiving weekend in Blackwater. I had put up a 2 man latter stand on Friday and her and my son rode around all day. Sat. we get up and head that way, boy she is excited. Two years ago she missed her first deer and last year we couldnt do anything to put her on one. All the while my son killed his first doe and missed a spike. Anyway, we get in the stand and at about 7 a cowhorn comes walking our way. She gets ready and he is going between trees. Finaly he gives her a shot and swing and a miss. He gets out of there like his but is on fire. I lok at her and she just has that look like I`m never going to hit one. We talk about it a little while and I tell her how many I have missed and wow its alot(lol). So we sit until about 9 seeing 7 does and yearls. Get down and grab lunch and go back to the stand about 230. At 3 a 5 point is walking at a little over 200yds and she wont take the shot says it is to far and she dont think she can hit it. I tried several times before she says you shoot it. Well I try again and she says please I dont want to shoot it that far. Well I was able to kill him and told we would stay until dark. Well about 30 mins. before dark a pack of dogs are coming our way and I tell her to get ready. Out pops another cowhorn running wide open. I satnd and yell and scream and he stops but right behind a tree, then turns and runs away from us. I tell her to shoot him in the but that I have seen plenty killed that way and wham she shoots. He buckle real bad and I know she hit him good. The dogs stay on him and bay him up.The owers of the dogs come looking and I yell to tell them the story and wow the reaction I got. They took off running to get the deer for us. We had to really run to keep up with them. We found him and they were high fiving her and telling her great job, then looked at me and said lets get this out of here, and proceeding in helping drag it out. Wow what a bunch of great guys. They did noy know either of us but by the time we got to the truck we had made some new very good frieds.


Y'all have definately made new friends. Glad some of our folks were there to help you guys recover and load that deer. And for those that don't know my group, that was not an act, they were as happy as ole dad to have been a part of that young ladies first kill! Y'all feel welcome to stop by the campers anytime!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey bandit congratulations.. I wish I would've been able to get started at 15 instead of 23! That's awesome that with it being atleast her 3rd year of sitting in the woods she was finally able to get her one. I can't help but immediately think about how excited I will be when I'm able to get my daughter into the sport and let her bring home dinner. Congratulations on the most valuable part of this hunt, the Memories made between you and your daughter. 

Shot in the ass -- risky (but humorous)

Having fellow hunters track the deer-- helpful

Taking your daughter hunting and watching her kill her first deer ---"Priceless"!

Take care. kenny


----------



## bandit (Oct 3, 2007)

ok guys, let me start off with alot of thank yous. There were to many to name by name, but none the less thank you very much. Ok to some of the others I dont really care what you think. If I read a post you have and dont like the choice you made well that is my opinion and I will keep it to myself, but that is just me. As far as the shot placement well I have seen so many deer killed that way that I was not worried. Also I had my cross hairs on him the whole time. When she shot I knew it was hit real good and chose not to take any away from her shot. I watch him buckle up and knew if it werent for the dogs chasing then he might not have gone anywhere. He was hurt and hurt real bad. Yes it was risky but I felt good about it so I chose to let it happen. Again you might not like it but I really dont care. As far as Blue Hoo, man if I had the place you had, yes I would probly feel very different about the deer I kill, but in Blackwater if I dont let her shoot the guy right down the roads kills him, and I would much rather my daughter kill him. My sons first deer was a doe on public land in Al. during doe days. I didnt want to stir up a bunch of $hit I just really thought this was a place that would like to hear the story, I`m not sorry because most have been really cool about it. As for Fla Scout, I will take you up on that offer and bring a few cold ones. Brad


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go Bandit Family, Congrats to you and your Daughter. I can't wait to see my son kill his first deer. 

:clap:clap


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Good job on the kills it good to see you are getting your girl into it early. Get the kids into huntingthen worrie about management.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats on your girls first, and congrats to you for introducing her to the GREAT outdoors. As for the other mess I could'nt agree with Jason more, Florida has the porest management I have ever heard of. There is nothing you can do except complain to the FWC. I myself think Fl. Blackwater especially could go two years in a row doe killing only and we would not be hurtin. But when you only get to shoot them during archery and special quotas you ca'nt thin the does out enough! None the less my first kill ever was a spike in blackwater ahead of 8 does running ahead of dogs, Good job guys and gals:clap


----------



## BILLY3 (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats to your daughter on her first deer. Way to go dad on teaching a child something they will cherish forever. Its our duty as a parent to teach these young ones lifes many roads and hope they do whats right. I as well as you, will know where my child will be on Friday nights and during the weekends of the deer season. Asleep early on Friday nights and not to far from me in his own tree stand. Cobgrats again to the both of you and dad, keep up the good work. To all of you who has a young one that wants to follow you into the woods...TAKE THEM. tHE MEMORIES WILL LAST A LIFETIME. gOOD LUCK EVERYONE TOMORROW AND BE SAFE. Remember, a safety harness is the best life insurance you can get for hunting from a stand!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

It is about his 15 y/o daughter's first deer. I say: :clap:clap:clap

Public land. I say: :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations on your first deer. Its a great feeling of acomplishment. Dont let a few people spoil it for you. The only thing the antlers are good for is stiring the pot.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

I could not have said it better myself...great job young lady:clap:clap...and listen to your daddy...it is obvious he loves you and makes the best choices for you...and for that he deserves to be honored...for you sir...:bowdown:bowdown Great Deer


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

